# Two female chihuahuas



## snshyne005

I was just wondering if you can have two female chihuahuas living in the same home. I've searched all over the internet for an answer and can't find it. Does it make a difference if they're from the same litter?


----------



## Natti

two pups to train at once can be a huge challenge (especially when it comes to house training) but I have 2 females myself - one spayed, one not. We dont have any problems whatsoever, but they arent from the same litter. Be warned though, some breeders wont allow you to buy 2 pups from the same litter at once!


----------



## michele

I have 2 female chis and a male Sheltie no problems at all


----------



## 2Cheese

I have 3 female chi's. They get along fine...even play together occasionally....but they do get along better with my male.


----------



## widogmom

I always try to keep a "balanced" pack, but I know a lot of people that have only males or only females with little trouble. I agree with Natti, though -the prospect of training one pup can be daunting, let alone two.


----------



## Ciarra

I have 4 females chihuahuas with no problems. I adore my girls


----------



## Hopie'sMummy

I have one female chi and one female cocker spaniel and they get along great. My poor husband is the only boy in the house. ;-) I have noticed however, that the girls sometimes get jealous if my husband is petting one and not the other. They don't seem to care if it's me. ;-)


----------



## susan davis

I have 2 female chi's. Get along fine. I would rather you not get litter mates. They tend to bond to one another, and are harder to train together. Get one, then another one 6-12 months later. My two are 2 years apart. Good luck. Sue Davis and the chi's


----------



## Finn

I have three female Chis, all joined the pack as adults. One is senior, and interestingly she only has issues with one young male, not the other two females.


----------



## jesuschick

My two do really well. They are not litter mates. they are just 2.5 weeks apart in age but I got them 2 months apart. 

Really, I am surprised that it was not harder having two puppies at once. Got potty training over with at the same time! They play together and run together and yes they will fight over the same toy occasionally. Just like children will! haha! Our first is the leader. She is/was so high maintenance and needed so much of our attention and play that we got nothing done but attending to her. Now that she has her sister, she is more independent and they keep each other occupied really well!


----------



## Raqy

I have 3 females. Two puppies from the same litter. They have such different personalities that it's been no problem. They all like to wrestle and play then they each go to their separate beds, on their own. At first they would sleep together but lately they've decided to sleep alone. So it just depends on the pups I suppose.


----------



## Gingersmom

I have six females chihuahuas...no problems...my sister has eight female doxies and no real problems...


----------



## Shamelle

Hi,

I have two girls, half sisters a year apart, and they get along just fine. My neice has two girls also sisters from different litters, actually sisters to my girls and they get along fine and all four enjoy getting together for play dates.


----------



## elaina

Minnie and Tootsie are sisters from the same litter. they have a beautiful bond and also they each crave attention from me. very good natured girls they are. and when i added Peyton around 6 months ago ( she's a yorkie that will be 3 in June ) , she fit right in. they all get along perfect 
if i were to do this all over again, i would get 2 girls from the same litter again.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma

I only days ago brought home another female Chi, Nala. Fiddle (Original Chi) is 11 months old and sofar there has been no issue. I know that when Nala is a little bigger it is likely there will be a dispute over who is top dog, but you can expect that between male/female as well.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

I have 2 females no problems although my one female and male get along the best they're lovers


----------



## roughhouse

I have 3 female chihuahuas and we have no problems. Neeci is 7 months older than Ellie and Ellie is a year older than Chloe so they weren't puppies at the same time. Neeci and Ellie are really close but they are adults and Chloe is still a pup so I imagine they will incorporate her a little more when she isn't such a pain in the butt. LOL


----------



## nic2576

I have 3 spayed girls. Bailey(4 1/2 yrs old) is 6 months older than Oreo and a year older than Pinky.


----------



## catz4m8z

My 2 girls get along great. They sleep together, groom each other and play all the time. However my boy is abit moody and likes his own space so dog number 4 will be another girl I think.


----------



## Adrienne

I have 2 females and a male and they get along super


----------



## sullysmum

Ive had 4 girls together, now only have two as the others (rescues) went to Rainbow bridge.


----------



## snshyne005

Thank you everyone for your replies.


----------



## mymicody

I don't have any females.. but I have male brothers. I had them since puppies and have never had any major issues. They teach each other... I thought the training went smoothly. They do everything together though.. and when ones not around the other does have a little anxiety. They even eat out of the same bowl. :O


----------

